# might be time to say bye to fish



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

well i have my 125 salt and my pond and well ponds are easy and ive been working fulltime plus building a car and other side jobs and renos so i havnt touched the tank in like 6 months so i might be pondering in selling it all


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello Justin.

I'm sorry to hear of your possible impending decision to leave the hobby. At times throughout my life, I have had to dismantle all my tanks (only to return to the hobby with a new vengeance at a later date )! I understand the 'busy' thing, and understand how re-prioritizing can sometimes squeeze out some of our 'hobbies'.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Good luck either way, its a tough decision man.


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

well adds up sad but its time got other stuff on the go buying a 93 civic tom so another car to tinker with lol


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

It sucks that you may have to take a break, but as they say: you can run, but you cant hide. You'll return to the dark side eventually... They all do... ^^


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

BelieveInBlue said:


> It sucks that you may have to take a break, but as they say: you can run, but you cant hide. You'll return to the dark side eventually... They all do... ^^


thats true but not sure this time im think about selling every last piece for good time to move on i need money for a down payment to buy a house


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

well adds up time to say good bye i want a house and to much on the go sorry all


----------

